# Πιθανόν, πιθανότατα, πιθανότητα



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

α) Παρατήρησα ότι σε ένα κείμενό μου χρησιμοποιώ αρκετές φορές το "κατά πάσα πιθανότητα". Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το αντικαταστήσω με κάτι άλλο ή είναι ok;
β) εξ' ίσου συχνά χρησιμοποιώ και το "πιθανότατα". Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα;
γ) Το "πιθανόν" συντάσσεται με το "πως", με το "ότι" ή και με τα δύο; (φαίνεται πολύ πιθανό ότι ο Πύρρων [...])


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θέλεις να αποφεύγεις το _μπορεί_, ιδίως εκεί που μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί (ουπς).
Αν κάτι σου φαίνεται ότι το χρησιμοποιείς πολύ συχνά, άλλαζέ το. Δεν έχει σημασία ποιο είναι αυτό. *Ποιες άλλες διατυπώσεις έχουμε για την πιθανότητα;* (Ρίξτε ιδέες, παλικάρια.) Τι κάνεις με το _ίσως_ και το _ενδέχεται_ ή και το _πιθανώς_, ας πούμε;

Σε δοκίμιο προτιμώ το _ότι_ από το _πως_. Αλλά να μην ξεχνάς και τη σύνταξη τού _πιθανό(ν)_ με το _να_: _Είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην το ήξερε ο Πύρρων_.


----------



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

Δεν μιλάω για πρόβλημα συχνότητας αλλά για το κατά πόσο είναι ορθό να χρησιμοποιώ σε ένα σύγχρονο κείμενο το "κατά πάσα πιθανότητα" ή το πιθανότατα. Είναι αποδεκτά σήμερα αυτά τα δύο; (χρησιμοποιώ επίσης συχνά τα "πιθανώς" και "πιθανό να" αλλά προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω το ίσως και το μπορεί γιατί μάλλον δεν ταιριάζουν γενικότερα με το (κάπως λόγιο) ύφος του κειμένου.


----------



## sarant (Mar 29, 2011)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς πρόβλημα το "κατά πάσα πιθανότητα" και το "πιθανότατα". Προσωπικά όμως, το "πιθανώς" το έχω σε πιο χαμηλό σκαλί πιθανότητας, όπως και το ενδέχεται. Όταν είναι πιο πιθανό, βάζω το κ.π.π. και όταν είναι ακόμα πιο πιθανό το "πιθανότατα". Φυσικά, αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου για διόρθωση ένα κείμενο γεμάτο με "πιθανά" ως επίρρημα, πραγματικά ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη μεταφράστρια αν ποτέ στον προφορικό της λόγο λέει π.χ. *"Πιθανά *να έρθω μαζί σας". Κι αν δεν το λέει, γιατί το γράφει;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

sarant said:


> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς πρόβλημα το "κατά πάσα πιθανότητα" και το "πιθανότατα". Προσωπικά όμως, το "πιθανώς" το έχω σε πιο χαμηλό σκαλί πιθανότητας, όπως και το ενδέχεται. Όταν είναι πιο πιθανό, βάζω το κ.π.π. και όταν είναι ακόμα πιο πιθανό το "πιθανότατα". Φυσικά, αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό.


 
+1 στο «χωρίς πρόβλημα». Και τα σκαλάκια πρέπει να τα έχουν όλοι, λίγο πολύ. Το «πάσα» από τη μια, ο υπερθετικός από την άλλη, κάποιο ρόλο πρέπει να παίξουν.


----------



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Αλεξάνδρα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω (μια και νομίζω ότι είσαι ειδική στον υποτιτλισμό) αν ο μεταφραστής διαθέτει τους διαλόγους σε γραπτή μορφή ή περιορίζεται σ' αυτά που ακούει. Επίσης, αν υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό πρόγραμμα στο PC, ή κάποιος άλλος τρόπος που σε βοηθάει να συγχρονίζεις τη σκηνή με τον υπότιτλο και ταυτόχρονα σε ειδοποιεί αν έχεις ξεπεράσει το μέγιστο αριθμό των επιτρεπομένων χαρακτήρων. Ρωτάω και από περιέργεια αλλά και επειδή διαπιστώνω καθημερινά σοβαρά λάθη, που δεν έχουν να κάνουν τόσο με αποχρώσεις λέξεων όσο με πλήρη αναστροφή του νοήματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2011)

Ο μεταφραστής έχει συνήθως στη διάθεσή του το σενάριο -- το οποίο όμως μπορεί να μην είναι πλήρες ή μπορεί να περιέχει λάθη. Άρα, σενάριο, ακοή (και εικόνα φυσικά) είναι ο καλύτερος συνδυασμός. Δυστυχώς, πολλές φορές τα κανάλια δεν δίνουν σενάριο στις εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού. Τότε, ο υποτιτλιστής (αν δεν βρει υποτίτλους στο Διαδίκτυο) αναγκάζεται να δουλέψει μόνο με το αυτί. Αν πρόκειται δε για ντοκιμαντέρ, το εγχείρημα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο.
Όλα τα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα υποτιτλισμού, με εξαίρεση τα δωρεάν, όπως το Subtitle Workshop, σε ειδοποιούν πότε έχεις ξεπεράσει τον αριθμό επιτρεπομένων χαρακτήρων για τον χρόνο που σου διατίθεται. Βάζεις στο πρόγραμμα την επιθυμητή ταχύτητα ανάγνωσης, π.χ. 15 χαρακτήρες ανά δευτερόλεπτο που είναι η ταχύτητα του μέσου τηλεθεατή, και το πρόγραμμα σε προειδοποιεί αν έχεις γράψει πολλά και δεν διαβάζονται.
Η πλήρης αναστροφή του νοήματος, την οποία συναντάω κι εγώ συχνά, συμβαίνει όταν ο μεταφραστής είναι είτε άπειρος, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνει, είτε πολύ βιαστικός και γράφει όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεί και, το σημαντικότερο, χωρίς να το ξανακοιτάξει άλλη μια φορά, υποτίτλους και βίντεο μαζί για να μπορέσει να εντοπίσει τέτοια λάθη κατανόησης.
Ελπίζω να σε φώτισα λίγο.


----------



## unique (Mar 29, 2011)

Με φώτισες πολύ και σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Κοιτάζοντας στο διαδίκτυο για να διαπιστώσω εάν η διάκριση βαθμών πιθανότητας που θυμόμουν (πως είχα διδαχθεί) παλιά μεταξύ _may_ και _might_ συνεχίζει να υφίσταται διαπίστωσα ότι οι φιλόλογοι επιμένουν ότι το _may_ δηλώνει μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα από το _might_, αλλά οι χρήστες τής γλώσσας συχνά τα χειρίζονται σαν να είναι συνώνυμα (αυτό το παραδέχονται ότι συμβαίνει και ορισμένοι φιλόλογοι, ιδίως για τον προφορικό λόγο), ενώ κάποιες φορές τα ιεραρχούν ανάποδα στην κλίμακα πιθανολόγησης. Επίσης να προσθέσουμε τα επιτατικά εκατέρωθεν του δίπολου _may_–_might_ : Ισχυρότερη πιθανότητα από το απλό _may_ δηλώνεται με το _may well/easily_, ενώ ισχνότερη πιθανότητα από το _might_ δηλώνεται με το _might just_. Στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους υπάρχει σχετικό με το θέμα υλικό, ενώ χρήσιμη τροφή για σκέψη είναι και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών:
Macmillan Dictionary: _may_ και _might_
_May_ Versus _Might_
Modality and Evidentiality
The “may” and “might” follow-up
May / might
Usage of _may_ and _might_ in context of possibility
_May_, _might_ and _could_ when talking about possibility
Άλλες 875.000.000 γκλουγκλιές () εδώ.


----------



## unique (Mar 30, 2011)

Zazula οι παρατηρήσεις σου είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσες!


----------

